# Cutting pots and Roller trays



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

For the last several months I've been using an empty 1-gallon bucket for a cutting pot... I customized it by drilling holes in the lip to drain the paint off. Used to buy the 5-paks of plastic square "pots" that Lowes sells.

Some months ago, I started using a rolling grate in a five gallon bucket instead of the throw-away plastic trays. Works like a million bucks.

Either one allows me to put the lid back on and leave for a break, or for the day. No clean up. Very little mess. Wasted paint is minimal.

I also just stick my rollers (while still on the cage) inside a plastic shopping bag. Keeps it wet over night if not for days. Had one stay wet for over a week! Brushes I always wash out at the end of the day. They cost some money and a good brush is hard to come by.

How are you doing it? Have some different ideas? Seems the home improvement stores insist on selling the average HO on expensive gimmicks when the old fashioned way is still the best way.


steve


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I so want to shoot you it's not funny.. heh, no offense but... ya, duh. Since this is a contractor forum and not a DIY, you won't find anyone here that doesn't use a empty pot fot a cut pot, or a five and screen for rolling. Sorry Steve.


----------



## YourWayPainting (Sep 5, 2006)

Steve,
We have used gallon buckets as cut pots forever. I just can’t see purchasing plastic buckets, when we get new ’cut pots’ all the time. Never have cut holes in the lip … I just take a 5-in-one and cut the lip off. Makes for much easier clean-up.

We have some people who stick the rollers in the 5 gallon buckets overnight, but it’s a  to get the roller cover off if the paint gets inside the tube and dries on your roller frame. I've had to throw a few away for just that reason.

Your right about the big box stores. They have some interesting looking stuff … but the average home owner has no idea that those things don’t work well … or don’t work at all ... but I love it when they hire me to fix it. :clap:


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Steve,

I use the empty gal for ext work but an empty folgers plastic tub for Int. work the small ones 13oz are nice for small jobs but can be tricky if you arnt careful the 33 oz has a handgrip molded into it so it is easier to grab.

The 5 and screen is nice with lid on, and plastic bag is also what i do

**slinger-take it easy he's just asking questions and I know the paintforum has slowed down a bit-thats why i started asking some simple questions. And If you talk like that people dont wanna ask questions. Ok Pro?

Robert


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not such a fan of the 5 gallon bucket and screen method. It seems to bring out the worst in paint. I prefer an 18" roller pan covered in alluminium foil. I usually layer it and as the paint becomes cruddy, I rip off the layers and refill with fresh. Folding foil and duck or blue tape will keep the edges of the foil tight to the pan. A 12" or 14" 3/8 nappy roller does a real nice job. Damn Intense Yodeler.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Miniroller said:


> I'm not such a fan of the 5 gallon bucket and screen method. It seems to bring out the worst in paint. I prefer an 18" roller pan covered in alluminium foil. I usually layer it and as the paint becomes cruddy, I rip off the layers and refill with fresh. Folding foil and duck or blue tape will keep the edges of the foil tight to the pan. A 12" or 14" 3/8 nappy roller does a real nice job. Damn Intense Yodeler.


How does a 5 and a screen bring out anything bad? You are straining your paint first, right? I do not understand the trouble with the foil at all though....are you lining the bucket or putting it over top?


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

Instead of cleaning the roller pans after you use them ,the foil lines the pan; you do not have to layer just a suggestion to make it neater.I must be too aggressive with the roller in the 5 because I've done that and always seem to get fuzzies on my walls besides the fact that it is big mess.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

GoodPainter said:


> **slinger-take it easy he's just asking questions and I know the paintforum has slowed down a bit-thats why i started asking some simple questions. And If you talk like that people dont wanna ask questions. Ok Pro?
> Robert


Heh... hey not a problem, just reminding him that I don't visit the DIY forum because it scares me, questions like that sorta scare me... whats gonna happen when he buys and trys to remodel/paint his next place and runs into problems? I'm not too confident in manager/owners... much less one that would be happy that he "found" a 1 gallon pot is great for a cut pot... heh. I mean, the basics are the basics... and I did say sorry... didn't mean to cut him down but that is sort of... well, first day on the job stuff.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Miniroller said:


> Instead of cleaning the roller pans after you use them ,the foil lines the pan; you do not have to layer just a suggestion to make it neater.I must be too aggressive with the roller in the 5 because I've done that and always seem to get fuzzies on my walls besides the fact that it is big mess.


Just use tape to remove the "fuzzies" before using the nap.


----------



## rws (Nov 26, 2004)

What I use really depends on what I am doing ,some work a 5 and screen sometimes a oversize tray for 9 inch with a liner ,a lot of times 18inch and tray[the wooster 18 inch bucket bothers my back].If I am using a 4 inch brush or larger I will use a 2 gal. plastic pot.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Brushslingers said:


> Heh... hey not a problem, just reminding him that I don't visit the DIY forum because it scares me, questions like that sorta scare me... whats gonna happen when he buys and trys to remodel/paint his next place and runs into problems? I'm not too confident in manager/owners... much less one that would be happy that he "found" a 1 gallon pot is great for a cut pot... heh. I mean, the basics are the basics... and I did say sorry... didn't mean to cut him down but that is sort of... well, first day on the job stuff.


No offense taken. I'm a landlord. I am not a pro painting contractor. I feel like I'm halfway between a DIY'er and a contractor. I registered here because I have to worry about my bottom line, get the job done right, make money, etc. I do a lot more remods a year (from beginning to end) than most HO do in a lifetime.

That being said, you guys are the greatest. I mean that. I feel I fit into the contractor's crowd a lot better than the HO's crowd. I do this stuff everyday. I have tools and equipment that most home owners never knew existed. 

That being said, 80% of my painting is for myself. The other 20% is for others. So, in a sense, I could be considered a contractor. I just bought an airless sprayer for such jobs. It has paid for itself many times over,

Hope this clears the air about my status here.

Regards,

steve


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Wooster's 4 gallon bucket is a compromise between a 5 gallon bucket
and a rolling pan. It works good for us. The lid is tight and keeps paint wet.
When not used, it holds a roller cage and sleeve, a runner dropcloth and a rag.

http://www.woosterbrush.com/products.asp?id=202


----------



## Flawless Finish (Aug 7, 2006)

George Z said:


> Wooster's 4 gallon bucket is a compromise between a 5 gallon bucket
> and a rolling pan. It works good for us. The lid is tight and keeps paint wet.
> When not used, it holds a roller cage and sleeve, a runner dropcloth and a rag.
> 
> http://www.woosterbrush.com/products.asp?id=202


Hey George, I really like those 4 gallon buckets, where do you buy them from? I can't recall seeing them around my area. Also, about how much are they?


----------



## Brenda (Apr 4, 2005)

George, does the wooster bucket grid work as well as a screen in a bucket. I've seen a simular product at the S/W store, have picked it up many times but always put it back; this paticular one just doesn't look like the grid surface would take the excess paint off the sleeve very well.

P.S. I haven't been here in a while, you guys have a nice forum going!

Lady Painter, Brenda


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Brenda said:


> George, does the wooster bucket grid work as well as a screen in a bucket. I've seen a simular product at the S/W store, have picked it up many times but always put it back; this paticular one just doesn't look like the grid surface would take the excess paint off the sleeve very well.
> 
> P.S. I haven't been here in a while, you guys have a nice forum going!
> 
> Lady Painter, Brenda



Hey there Brenda... ya it works ok for 3/4 and below finishes.. the grid that is. And Flawless, ummm, you were right there at the buy spot. 

edit - nope, I thought I was looking at something else, no shopping carts..... ya, what George said, anyone that carries wooster can order it.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Flawless Finish said:


> Hey George, I really like those 4 gallon buckets, where do you buy them from? I can't recall seeing them around my area. Also, about how much are they?


I had to order some from an ICI dealer. 
Anyone that carries Wooster should be able to order it.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> No offense taken. I'm a landlord. I am not a pro painting contractor. I feel like I'm halfway between a DIY'er and a contractor. I registered here because I have to worry about my bottom line, get the job done right, make money, etc. I do a lot more remods a year (from beginning to end) than most HO do in a lifetime.
> 
> That being said, you guys are the greatest. I mean that. I feel I fit into the contractor's crowd a lot better than the HO's crowd. I do this stuff everyday. I have tools and equipment that most home owners never knew existed.
> 
> ...


Steve... dude, you are my exception. I normally HATE builder/owners, realtor/owners, etc etc etc... YOU are the exception, that finds the right answers, tries to make it right. From me to you... *pats chest* your ok. I'll rate your status as contractor.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Brenda said:


> George, does the wooster bucket grid work as well as a screen in a bucket. I've seen a simular product at the S/W store, have picked it up many times but always put it back; this paticular one just doesn't look like the grid surface would take the excess paint off the sleeve very well.
> 
> P.S. I haven't been here in a while, you guys have a nice forum going!
> 
> Lady Painter, Brenda


Hi Brenda, good to see you back here.
The Wooster one works good. There is a red one with compartments and "alleys" that's a pain to wash, 
but the green Wooster one is good.
Great on stairs too as it is very stable. You almost can't knock it.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Flawless Finish said:


> Hey George, I really like those 4 gallon buckets, where do you buy them from? I can't recall seeing them around my area. Also, about how much are they?


SW can order them, thats where I order my Wooster roller covers from.


----------



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

When using 5's we typically use the grids. If we are using exterior and don't want the 5 exposed to air for that long we usually use trays with liners. We had been using plastic bags to seal our tools up in until the end of the day when we could clean them, but we recently switched to 5 gal buckets with just a few drops of water in them. I can clean my tools the next day and they are still just as damp as if I had just finished with them. I accidentally left them over a weekend once and still cleaned them out with no problem. We have a bucket labeled for brushes only and at the end of the day know that all the tools we need to clean out are in that bucket.


----------

